# BOSTON: No more cigar bars?!?!



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/10/boston_smoking.html

Not too happy about this.


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Uggg...that's ugly.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is infuriating!


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Would it be any different if the cigar bars became private clubs?


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/10/boston_smoking.html
> 
> Not too happy about this.


I went to law school with Michael Ross (the councilman mentioned in the article). In fact, I loaned him my crim law notes on more than one occasion when he had to miss class on account of our fair city's business.

Methinks I'll give the councilman a call to see if there is any inside scoop... 

This would suck. I have come to enjoy the crowd at Gloucester St. Cigar on Saturday afternoons. Its like a clubhouse for overgrown boys.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You have got to be freaking kidding me. This is absolute ridiculousness! Cigar bars are, by definition, smoking establishments. Who do the politicos think they're trying to protect. The patrons and employees of these establishments go there knowing full well the type of place it is.

*NOTE TO BOSTON POLS:* I do not need to be protected from myself!

THANK YOU!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

After this I hope the red sox lose ASAP

Then they will never win again....We will call it the curse of the cigar


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

WTF??????? Damn it, will it never end. Sucks for us MA guys. So that goes to vote on Nov. 13th?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

F'n Nuts! :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I love it when people tell me what I can and cannot do! Mudafudgeruckers!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Public health can not be mandated. It's horse poop.  You can't allow them to control your freedoms.

You guys gotta fight. You gotta volunteer. You gotta call and make yourselves heard.

Part of the reason this stuff happens to us is we sit back and get pissed, but then do nothing.

*"All that is necessary for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing!"*
Edmund Burke, 18th Century Irish Philosopher

Let me know who to call.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Next thing you know they'll outlaw red meat. This is ridiculous. One should be able to participate in legal activities like smoking outside their home as long as they're not bothering anyone else. Obviously, anyone entering a cigar bar is consenting to be exposed to smoke. So, if everyone is a consenting adult why not allow it? Smoking is still legal last I checked.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> Smoking is still legal last I checked.


Thats on the ballot for NEXT year.

I propose a Smoke Out on the Common!!!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I like the fact it says only Cigars, Ciggs and water bongs...er, hookahs. lol, us pipe guys are cool. p



article said:


> "Ideally I'd like to say by 2025 that we don't have anybody smoking," she said.


She has just beat Dane Cook as the poster child for mandatory abortion. lol

Ideally, I would like to see her get killed by a drunk driver. Life should always carry a sense of irony. lol, bet you they wouldn't ban booze afterwards.

Where is Bill Hicks when you need him? *sigh*


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

well what chaps my ass is that just about everything is poses a health risk. 

driving, breathing city air, the drinking water, hormones in the meat, pesticides on the veggies... i mean sh!t, I could get killed walking down the street by a car hopping the curb...

when are the G-Damned pinko-commie liberals gonna stop protecting us from ourselves???


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> You have got to be freaking kidding me. This is absolute ridiculousness! Cigar bars are, by definition, smoking establishments. Who do the politicos think they're trying to protect. The patrons and employees of these establishments go there knowing full well the type of place it is.
> 
> *NOTE TO BOSTON POLS:* I do not need to be protected from myself!
> 
> THANK YOU!


_*AAAAAmen!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Having lived in the Boston area for about 5 years I saw the writing on the wall when I left. I use to enjoy Cigar Masters every weekend and the only people who went in there were cigar loving people. While I use to enjoy Cape Cod they turned that whole area into a NO SMOKING zone and I knew it was just a matter of time before it hit the city. This is something that was purposefully planned and executed with the city council involvement. Cigar bars being systematically shut down with no liquor licenses being granted and the demise of smaller places going out of business during hard economic times made it all easier to start this ban. It would take another Boston Tea Party to reverse this scenario. The city council would have to understand that the area would take a hard hit on tourism before they would rescind this ban and with the smoking platform the way it is we'd be outnumbered 100 to 1 on any given day. One city at a time is the effort underway and it won't stop with this. I tried to so something when they outlawed it in Cape Cod and nobody, but nobody stepped up to say anything and that included the cigar stores in the area. This is what happens when you stand by and let things be taken away from us systematically. This is so ugly it makes me sick!


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

I was in Churchill's last night when the reporter was there doing the story and taking the photo. It's a great place -- Joe, the bartender in the photo, has my drink up on the bar when he sees me coming. It pisses me off that some self-appointed do-gooders are going to destroy businesses offering legal products to people who want to enjoy them. If you don't want to be around smoke, don't go in.


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Public health can not be mandated. It's horse poop.  You can't allow them to control your freedoms.
> 
> You guys gotta fight. You gotta volunteer. You gotta call and make yourselves heard.
> 
> ...


Here you go:

*Mail
*Any public testimony or comments can be mailed to the City Councillors through the following common address:
Councillor ___________
Boston City Council
Boston City Hall 5th Floor
Boston, MA 02201 
ATTN: Committee on _____________, Docket # (if known) or Topic

*Email*
You can reach all of the councillors with one simple email address: [email protected] If you are looking to address your comments to a particular councillor, you will find their individual email addresses on their web pages. (Link to Councillor page listing)

*Fax* 
You can fax all of the councillors at (617) 635-4203. Please address the fax to "All Councillors" or to the specific Councillor


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

You can also find your city councilman by entering your address here:

http://www.cityofboston.gov/myneighborhood/


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

By sending an email to the address above, it reaches every councillor.

I sent this email tonight:

Dear City Councillors,

I'm a resident of Charlestown. I write on my own behalf, as a citizen and not as a member or representative of any organization, to urge you to reject the proposed ban on cigar lounges. This proposed ban, however well-intentioned, is unnecessary and over-reaching.

The primary issue, to my mind, is individual liberty. Cigars are legal products (and because they are typically consumed only occasionally, they present different health risks from those presented by cigarettes). An adult who chooses to visit a cigar lounge does so knowingly and voluntarily, so that cigar lounges do not implicate the isssue of unwanted secondhand smoke that underlay and justified the ban on smoking in restaurants and workplaces.

The proposed ban, moreover, would unfairly destroy the businesses built by the owners of cigar lounges. In Boston, these are all small business owners who have legitimate, investment-backed expectations in their establishments. They are currently subject to restrictions (as I understand it, required ratios of revenue from the sale of tobacco products versus revenues from other sales) that ensure that they are truly cigar lounges and not restaurants or bars trying to skirt the smoking regulations. These restrictions are more than adequate to protect the public.

Finally, to the extent that the proposed ban is intended to protect minors or young people from smoking, I would suggest that this objective could be achieved through less restrictive measures, such as through an age-based restriction, e.g., limiting patronage of cigar lounges to those over the age of 21.

I hope that the City Council will reject the proposed ban, which will unfairly destroy businesses in an effort to prevent adults from making the informed choice to enjoy a legal product.

Thank you for considering my views.

Very truly yours,

Edward Naughton
Charlestown, MA


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BlackIrish said:


> By sending an email to the address above, it reaches every councillor.
> 
> I sent this email tonight:
> 
> ...


Great letter Edward!! Even though I live in Florida I will compose a similar letter roday.

I encourage a "smoke in" to make a statement.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

BlackIrish said:


> By sending an email to the address above, it reaches every councillor.
> 
> I sent this email tonight:
> 
> ...


Very well said Ed.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey, you think the ACLU will step in and threaten to sue and all the other BS that they ususally come up with??


Oh no, I forgot, we arent pedophiles, cop killers or terrorists... they have no interest in helping us.


----------



## Funkalicious (Sep 24, 2008)

An update.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Zealots - 1, Smokers - 0

The whole thing is horrible and I feel probably pass, as most do not like smoking and will just rubber stamp this.

I emailed my City Councillor right after reading this.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I just posted a comment on the Globe


----------



## SheepCigars (Sep 28, 2008)

The Boston smoker thing has been blown out of proportion... It is completely exagerated. Trust me on this. :2

It was just fear mongering by CA, they are the ones who said that Cigar Bars will close etc.

Within Boston there is a law that says legal businesses can not be closed down because of a change in law.

The bill is just after all the 7/11's selling Blunt Wraps. Blunt Wraps are being banned at locations other than tobacconists to combat gang activity. I really don't want to explain further but its the truth. Kids can't gather etc.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoke to my city councilman and he is going to prevent closing of cigar bars, but is undecided on college campuses selling cigarettes. He just approved a Hookah Bar license in his district, so he has to prevent this legislation or he'll look like a total fool.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

md4958 said:


> when are the G-Damned pinko-commie liberals gonna stop protecting us from ourselves???


Makes me think of the movie irobot doesn't it?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

> If I can't smoke my cigs; they can't smoke their cigars. .postFt {width:75%;} by rufus617 October 09, 6:22 PM


The fourth comment down. WTF??


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I say we all get together and pool our money to buy a huge piece of land (like Rhode Island) and smoke in freedom. Maybe Jon Caputo can financially back us


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CigarDoc said:


> I say we all get together and pool our money to buy a huge piece of land (like Rhode Island) and smoke in freedom. Maybe Jon Caputo can financially back us


Well, they only paid $14 for Manhattan so I'm thinking that Rhode Island can't be too much more!:chk:chk

I'm kidding, I love RI!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

We are becoming the new Soviet Union and the general public doesn't see it.


----------



## piranha (May 16, 2004)

It just passed. I hate this state!!!!!!!

http://wbztv.com/local/cigar.bar.ban.2.885091.html


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Well Mass. is one of the most staunchly liberal states in the Union. You can still own fire arms in that state, for now anyway. ( I think, unless Barney Frank changed that, I'm not sure, but I think it is illegal to purchase ammunition in that state)

Someone posted about the New Soviet Union, I have to agree with that. We've started down the road of state run industries i.e. The Wall Street Bail-out, and now begging for your attention, and your precious tax dollars, the dysfunctional and totally flawed, completely inept U.S. Auto Industry.

With the liberals now in power expect to have Universal Health Care vying for what's left of your precious tax dollars too.

Good news is if that happens we will almost be Canada, maybe we can finally enjoy Cubans?

Seems to me that sometime in history, there was this young community that craved Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness. So much so they went to war for it. Unwilling to accept the yoke of unfair taxation and a government that insisted that they only believed in what they; the government, said they had to believe in and practice.

So crystalized and pure their vision, that against impossible odds they prevailed.

Oh that's what is was the Revolutionary War. You know, the one that birthed a nation destined to be the supreme power on the globe.
Seems that chapter in our storied history has all but vanished. Relegated to some dark recess of the public conciousness. A secrative place that no one dare speak of anymore. Emasculated and Banished lest the balance of power be shifted back to the people, where it rightfully belongs.

The words spoken in those days would likely mean instant ruin in today's society. Absolute ostracsisation for merely thinking of freedom. (And more likely lenghty Federal time for Sedition) You know we must be PC these day's and all. Absolutely we must feel guilty for the bounty that this nation has fought and died for to create. A continual begging and pleading of forgiveness from the rest of the world for our success. A constant state of self flaggelation, guilt and compromise of Sovereignty just to appease the world stage!

Wake the [email protected]#$ up America, grow some stones again lest what remains of this vision be gone forever. A mere punctuation mark at the end of civilized history. A mere shadow of what we were, and what will never be again.

Just my :2:BS oN smoking Bans!


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

md4958 said:


> Thats on the ballot for NEXT year.
> 
> I propose a Smoke Out on the Common!!!


Let's Do it!:tu


----------



## Prospector (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are not already members you should consider joining the NRA today. It's the only organization I know of that fights for our freedoms today, and has been doing so for over a hundred years.

Patron Member, myself.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> Well Mass. is one of the most staunchly liberal states in the Union. You can still own fire arms in that state, for now anyway. ( I think, unless Barney Frank changed that, I'm not sure, but I think it is illegal to purchase ammunition in that state)
> 
> Someone posted about the New Soviet Union, I have to agree with that. We've started down the road of state run industries i.e. The Wall Street Bail-out, and now begging for your attention, and your precious tax dollars, the dysfunctional and totally flawed, completely inept U.S. Auto Industry.
> 
> ...


WELL SAID! :tu


----------



## fuegos puros (Dec 8, 2008)

Funny timing that this gets posted today considering my post yesterday. This is similar to what happened in Vancouver a couple of years ago. I would like to start a club where everyone is a "member" and can let themselves in, and where employees are all "owners" of some sort so the regulations that govern employees can be avoided.


----------



## sjmack (Sep 18, 2008)

The pussification of America, ladies and gents. I am embarrassed to be from MA. We are going to tell people they can't make the decision whether or not they can smoke, but they can vote on a whim?

Also, this comes on the heels of MA loosening up on the Marijuana laws. I hate liberals.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

MA is just ahead of everyone else. Unfortunately, smoking is going to be banned nation-wide, just wait. It's a sad day in the Bay State. 2 Hookah bars just opened within 2 blocks of each other in my neighborhood. I doubt they would've lasted 10 years either way, but nothing like putting a nail in their coffin. Boston has some of the oldest cigar shops in North America, as well being the center of the American Revolution.

I've reiterated on this site several times how America is the most conservative western nation. The only real freedom is to make a buck. It's the easiest nation to make a living in, but other than that, just about anywhere in Europe is much more free than USA.

If we were really concerned about health and healthcare in the USA, we would be recreational sports. Recreational sports counts for a hell lot more dollars spent in care than smoking ever will. Think of many millions suffer injuries and even death every year due to sports. These do-gooders try use statistics to validate the prohibition of tobacco... well that same method should abolish any and all sports played.

Do I think we should ban sports? No, just showing the failed "bigger picture". Such a crock. Worried about Big Brother? He's been watching us for a long time... :hn


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> MA is just ahead of everyone else. Unfortunately, smoking is going to be banned nation-wide, just wait. It's a sad day in the Bay State. 2 Hookah bars just opened within 2 blocks of each other in my neighborhood. I doubt they would've lasted 10 years either way, but nothing like putting a nail in their coffin. Boston has some of the oldest cigar shops in North America, as well being the center of the American Revolution.
> 
> I've reiterated on this site several times how America is the most conservative western nation. The only real freedom is to make a buck. It's the easiest nation to make a living in, but other than that, just about anywhere in Europe is much more free than USA.
> 
> ...


How about we ban life? Every birth in the entire world ends in 100% mortality ultimately. Talk about flawed logic.

What I am concerned with the most on this, and maybe you folks from Ma. can shed some light, but this Dr. Ferrar individual who is spear heading this, as I understand it, is not an elected official. Not to mention she's a total dumbass as well.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Committee that put this into law was appointed by the mayor, Mayor Menino that is...


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

When are McDonald's, Burgar King, etc. going to be outlawed for selling food that make people fat? When are the $1 burgers going to get a $1 tax because they're bad for peoples' health? When is Starbucks and other gourmet coffee establishments going to be charged 100% tax on their gourmet coffee?? Coffee can be bought at a gas station for $1...big brother knows caffiene is bad for peoples' health, so why not pay a tax because those people are ruining their own health??

I become infuriated that tobacco has become the root of all evils. With all the people who drink and drive, re-approve prohibition outside of the home. Big Brother has gone too far and the people who are supposed to be working for US aren't doing shit. It's pathetic and disgraceful.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Seems to me years ago, when the fine folks in the Boston area didn't like what King George was doing, they made a pretty bold move called in the history books that I read The Boston Tea Party. 
The suggestion of a smoke out is a great idea.
The Boston Cigar Party? Doesn't sound as catchy. Maybe someone more creative than me can suggest something.
After reading this thread I have decided to stop on my way home to have a cigar in a cigar shop.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Truly a sad day. 

We go down to Boston 6-7 times a year and invariably stop by Churchills and have a drink and a smoke. If and when this comes to pass, I will truly miss that place. The only hope is that they have grandfathered existing cigar bars for ten years. Maybe the rules will be rescinded during that timeframe.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Scud said:


> When are McDonald's, Burgar King, etc. going to be outlawed for selling food that make people fat? When are the $1 burgers going to get a $1 tax because they're bad for peoples' health?


As soon as smoking is eradicated a la prohibition, those who want to control our lives further will be after the junk food. I can't wait to see the fatties who have driven the anti-smoking movement cry about their personal freedoms then.


----------



## sjmack (Sep 18, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Committee that put this into law was appointed by the mayor, Mayor Menino that is...


I hate Mumbles. I have no idea how this guy can continually be elected mayor when he does nothing but screw firefighters and pull stuff like this.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Scud said:


> When are McDonald's, Burgar King, etc. going to be outlawed for selling food that make people fat? When are the $1 burgers going to get a $1 tax because they're bad for peoples' health?


The tragic incident where the child shot himself with an Uzi (in MA about a month ago) at the range has sparked a big debate on parental rights. You soon may see parents being arrested for having their children too fat or for a ton of other reasons.

It's an interesting debate; At what point do you consider a parent endangering their children? Does serving harmful food and causing health issues endangerment? Does taking them to the range endangerment?

We are heading to a point where we no longer own our own bodies and we no longer can parent; self-autonomy is not right. Our bodies and our children are both State & Federal property, just like it was in the Soviet Union. Laugh, but are over 50% there.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't worry if they really start handing out tickets from the Department of Health in 10 or 20 years their ass will be in court and they will have to defend against me, I know alot about tobacco smoke, ETS (Enviromental Tobacco Smoke) etc than the "Bitch" that is trying to make a name for herself.

I asked one of the Massachusetts state senates aids where he is going to smoke after a session, he flipped that they cant do that.


----------

